# TK Multiscale 7 String Build Thread



## Ribboz (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello, 
Thought I would finally throw a build thread up  
Right now I can only offer wood shots and some concept images I put together. 









^Rough phone pic I took. Shadow at the bottom is me.  




^Flame Myrtle Neck  




^Macassar Ebony Fretboard 

I'll upload body wood shots once it is actually purchased. But you will freak out when you see it.  *Cough cough curly redwood cough* 

Ok now here is my current dilemma. I can't pick the body shape. Up till now I was completely confident in TK's ST body which I still like. But last night I considered the 27 fret deep cutaway body shape. 
V a concept I made. 




So tell me what you guys think?


----------



## Rojne (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the first one, but the pickup config. isnt the greatest looking IMO!
If the second one would had the deep cutway it would be WIN!


----------



## Ribboz (Apr 10, 2012)

Rojne said:


> I like the first one, but the pickup config. isnt the greatest looking IMO!
> If the second one would had the deep cutway it would be WIN!








I feel it would be too congested having the matching pickup angle and 27 frets.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 10, 2012)

Nasty good quilts!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 10, 2012)

That flamed myrtle neck, mother of god. I think that number 2 looks good with the pickups more spaced.


----------



## Ribboz (May 13, 2012)

Update:
I waited to show pictures of the body wood since there were some complications. But here it is and it is sexy!  CURLY REDWOOD BODY! This is only the BACK of the guitar.  Oh and it only weighs a little more than 2 lbs.  




^Lightly coated. 




^Raw body.  




^Raw body with a sample of the future finish. It will look intense.


----------



## Hollowway (May 13, 2012)

I don't know if you're still deciding on 27 frets/neck pickup angle, but I would go with the 4 fret traditional fanned pickup. I have a guitar where the treble side of the neck pickup is close to the bridge pickup and it's not a huge difference in tone, so you don't get as much of that creamy lead tone. So if that's important to you, keep that in mind.


----------



## Ribboz (May 13, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> I don't know if you're still deciding on 27 frets/neck pickup angle, but I would go with the 4 fret traditional fanned pickup. I have a guitar where the treble side of the neck pickup is close to the bridge pickup and it's not a huge difference in tone, so you don't get as much of that creamy lead tone. So if that's important to you, keep that in mind.


 
I'm going with 24 frets and both pickups matching the 24th fret angle.  As cool as 27 fret seems on paper, I just find 24 fret standard ST body shape more "classy". Also I was only considering alternate setups because at the time we were working under the assumption Bareknuckle auto F spaced the bridge pup like their 8 string pups. BUT it worked out in our benefit since their 7 neck and bridge pup have the same dimensions.


----------



## Ribboz (Jun 14, 2012)

Some teaser shots for ya


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 14, 2012)

gotta love todds cell phone pics lol. gonna be a sick guitar bro!


----------



## mphsc (Jun 14, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice indeed. Yea, why do builders not invest in a good camera.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 14, 2012)

I would rather they get good equipment than focus on good cameras but that's just me.


----------



## explosivo (Jun 14, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice indeed. Yea, why do builders not invest in a good camera.


Good camera in a woodshop? No thanks.


Build is looking sweet! Todd is an extremely talented dude (and super nice to boot!)


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 14, 2012)

actually todd has a really nice camera...but saves it for the final photo shoot


----------



## Ribboz (Jun 21, 2012)

^Extra sexy  Sorry don't have any higher res pics. Waiting till we put in the paua. 




^Extra comfy  The dark portion is a little bit of the finish. He was testing something.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 21, 2012)

That body has some gorgeous curves to it. Its beyond awesome.


----------



## explosivo (Jun 22, 2012)

Good lord, that redwood is going to look insane when the body's finished!


----------



## aaron_rose (Jun 22, 2012)

why is the bridge pup angled away from the control point? Pretty sure this will make your tone suffer on yer g, b and e strings, hopefully not but i dunno man , 

the redwood is excellent and overall the lines look really good, great job so far!


----------



## mphsc (Jun 22, 2012)

Love those carves! Ok stupid comment on the camera, my fault & yes, Todd is extremely talented & informative to say the least.


----------



## explosivo (Jun 22, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Love those carves! Ok stupid comment on the camera, my fault & yes, Todd is extremely talented & informative to say the least.


Not a stupid comment at all. It's just not something you can fully appreciate until you're cleaning out the charging port on your cellphone with a needle because it's packed full of sawdust, for example.


----------



## Ribboz (Jun 22, 2012)

aaron_rose said:


> why is the bridge pup angled away from the control point? Pretty sure this will make your tone suffer on yer g, b and e strings, hopefully not but i dunno man



Are you asking why is the bridge pup angled? I think I'm misunderstanding your question. It's angled cause its a multiscale. 
What do you mean by "control point"? 

Also everyone cut it with the camera talk  Sorry if I'm being a buzzkill.


----------



## supercolio (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh that's a sexy lady  Loving it a lot! I'll keep an eye on this


----------



## mphsc (Jun 22, 2012)

Man, I've come back four times today already to check the shaping on the back of that body.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 22, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Man, I've come back four times today already to check the shaping on the back of that body.



You and me both man, I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Ribboz (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello!  First I must come clean and admit I had forgotten to post a few of the update shots. The first three were taken some time ago. Sorry  





^Here you can see the White Paua that will go down the center of the top. It won't be installed till after the cavities are routed. The side dots will be made from the same stone. 








^Recessed Neutrik. Mmmmmm. 




^Macassar ebony has easily become one of my favorite woods. Mmmm so smooth.


----------



## Nautilus (Sep 26, 2012)

fantastic execution - I'm excited to see how the neck joins up and profiles!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 26, 2012)

those waves almost look sharp, love it!


----------



## Omzig (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow that's some fantastic quiltting you have on that top!


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Sep 26, 2012)

I usually hate quilted maple.
This looks amazing.
I love when that happens.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 26, 2012)

This looks fantastic.


----------



## Ribboz (Sep 27, 2012)

Just imagine how that quilt will look finished! Its still raw right there. 
I spent months trying to find the right quilt. Must be soul mates.


----------



## Ribboz (Oct 27, 2012)

^









^We used Obsidian and Red Jasper for the logo. I think it turned out great.


----------



## russmuller (Oct 27, 2012)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Nautilus (Nov 5, 2012)

crazy clean work. Really some of the most precise stuff I've seen. Out of interest, is any CNC wizardy involved in any parts of the build?


----------



## silent_k (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd also be interested in knowing how he's gluing a fretted fingerboard to the neck blank and keeping everything aligned. I've always glued my fingerboards to the neck blanks prior to fretting, using brads driven through three of the fret slots to register the board to the blank. But I'd love to know how to do it the way he's doing it. Very impressive build -- the quilt on that top is just beautiful.


----------



## mountainjam (Nov 5, 2012)

Nautilus said:


> crazy clean work. Really some of the most precise stuff I've seen. Out of interest, is any CNC wizardy involved in any parts of the build?


Todd's work is def the most precise I've ever played before. No cnc either


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 5, 2012)

I find myself always impressed with TK builds, his work is very clean and precise! I also love the quilted maple stock he gets.


----------



## mphsc (Nov 5, 2012)

Love this man, great looking indeed.


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 5, 2012)

Nautilus said:


> Out of interest, is any CNC wizardy involved in any parts of the build?



As Mountainjam said there is no cnc done on Todd's guitars. Todd uses precision foresight and insane skill/talent. He just knows his craft and does it extremely well. 

You know the curves on the back of the body? He did that WHILE ON THE PHONE WITH ME! It was both impressive and terrifying.  haha


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 14, 2012)

Woo!!  

A side thing. SS won't let me use the "like" button anymore?
edit: Nvm it's magically working again.


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Ribboz (Dec 10, 2012)

^Magnetic Cover




^White Paua side dots




Where's the heel?? Oh... it's gone.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 11, 2012)

Love the carves on that body!


----------



## mphsc (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome! It's good to see TK back in business. Always loved their work.


----------



## Ribboz (Dec 22, 2012)

^Pickup routes and bridges setup




^Control layout drawn on the body




^That body!  




^That body mmmmm  Good god its glorious. XD


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregori (Dec 22, 2012)

What saddles are those? I'm looking into making a fanned fret bridge myself atm.


----------



## Watty (Dec 22, 2012)

The horns are a bit too large for my tastes, but those pieces of wood are fantastic!


----------



## Ribboz (Dec 22, 2012)

Gregori said:


> What saddles are those? I'm looking into making a fanned fret bridge myself atm.


 
Products & Ordering - Graph Tech
I think it's these.


----------



## Gregori (Dec 22, 2012)

Ribboz said:


> Products.&.Ordering - Graph Tech
> I think it's these.



Did you make the piece you mounted it onto, or did you buy those somewhere?


----------



## Ribboz (Dec 22, 2012)

^TK makes his own bridges.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 23, 2012)

damn that is so sweet. Seeing these updates got me back in contact with TK, I'm on the 2013 list! Love that quilt, I gonna shoot for a one piece quilted top.


----------



## Gregori (Dec 23, 2012)

Ribboz said:


> ^TK makes his own bridges.



Oh I shoulda payed better attention, I thought you were TK


----------



## Ribboz (Jan 17, 2013)

^Paua Strip.




^Route for taking off the cover. 




^His new extra deep carve. 




^First coat. 




^First coat on the top.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

wow

I had some dealings with Todd in the past. He is a great guy to do business with.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 17, 2013)

that quilt is so nice & the curl on the back, . Is this an straight up ST model or did you ask for anything different? (carves)


----------



## kruneh (Jan 17, 2013)

Dude!
That back is..is marvelous.


----------



## Ribboz (Jan 17, 2013)

mphsc said:


> that quilt is so nice & the curl on the back, . Is this an straight up ST model or did you ask for anything different? (carves)



That is the regular ST model.  That carve on the back of the treble horn is going to be his new carve. All the carves are his standard options. The only thing I asked for was to not round the top inside of the treble horn. 




^He prefers the carve on the left but I wanted a consistent edge to the top like the right. 

Edit: I shouldn't speak for him. If you're interested just give him a call. Hes a very friendly person.


----------



## Durero (Jan 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ribboz (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## mphsc (Jan 20, 2013)

can't say I love that top enough. Plus, I've talked to Todd, for hours, lol.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn, that is some killer quilt


----------



## Ribboz (Jan 24, 2013)

^The guitar in it's case.  Really glad I chose that one. 




^Here is the real update. Todd put in a lot of effort undoing the install of the individual ferrules to install this brass/ebony ferrule block.  We would have done it from the start, but we only thought of the idea after the old ferrules were setup. Super thrilled it worked out.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 24, 2013)

liking that.


----------



## Watty (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn, the back almost looks better than the front!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 24, 2013)

Goddamn. Talk about figured wood! Beautiful!


----------



## Ribboz (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/226582-ngd-tk-instruments-st-7-a.html

NGD Thread up


----------

